# ¿Ves viable a día de hoy vender en internet estando Amazon??



## bit (26 Jul 2017)

Con todas las mega empresas tipo Amazon, etc, con la confianza que generan estando en boca de todos y todas las facididades que ofrecen estos monstruos veo casi imposible hoy en dia montar o mantener una tienda on-line a no ser que ofrezcas una serie de productos muy especializados. Y claro estos productos son para una minoría donde el volumen de venta se queda en algo irrisorio. 
¿Que opinais? De un tiempo a esta parte solo veo repartidores con paquetitos de amazon purulando por mi barrio. Esta claro que han copado el mercado de la venta on-line.


----------



## susanojuicio (26 Jul 2017)

depende de lo que vendas claro pero también puedes vender a través de Amazon, tiene su ventajas también y sus inconvenientes.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (26 Jul 2017)

El futuro es la venta de productos utilizando Amazon como plataforma de venta y envio. Es imposible competir con su plataforma y logística, así que hay que subirse al carro. Ya lo están haciendo las grandes marcas.


----------



## Zawer74 (26 Jul 2017)

Si van por libre creo que es clave el conjunto, la especializacion, el servicio y la rapidez de entrega.

Si fallas en alguno de los tres......te mueres de hambre.


----------



## bit (26 Jul 2017)

Ya pero cuando haces esto, ¿El envio también es gratuito y en 24 horas? Porque este es uno de los mayores alicientes de amazon.


----------



## luismarple (26 Jul 2017)

A ver, mediamarkt o decathlon no tienen problemas para vender online. Pero un mindundi tiene necesariamente que encontrar los huecos que quedan libres para sobrevivir.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 12:02 ----------




bit dijo:


> Ya pero cuando haces esto, ¿El envio también es gratuito y en 24 horas? Porque este es uno de los mayores alicientes de amazon.



Ya, tu quieres ofrecer lo que ofrece Amazon pero sin entrar en Amazon. Soplar y sorber no puede ser.


----------



## bit (26 Jul 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> A ver, mediamarkt o decathlon no tienen problemas para vender online. Pero un mindundi tiene necesariamente que encontrar los huecos que quedan libres para sobrevivir.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 12:02 ----------
> 
> ...



No. Me referia a vender a traves de amazon. si el articulo sigue siendo "premium" o como coño lo llamen o no.


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jul 2017)

Yo no sé para qué sirve la cuenta prime, premium o como le llamen. El lunes me llega cheque Amazon de imaginbank, a media tarde aprovecho para comprar la mochila de la niña, con cuenta normal, envío gratis en 2-3 dias, martes antes del mediodía, mochila en casa y la caja con cinta de embalar con "Amazon Prime"... 
Lunes, primera hora de la mañana compra en Oscaro, hoy me sale como "embalaje", a saber cuándo me llega. Contra Amazon no hay quien compita...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (26 Jul 2017)

Solo las compañias de distribución/paqueteria podrian plantar cara a amazon.


----------



## elepwr (26 Jul 2017)

Las tiendas de suplementos deportivos están todas fuera de Amazon y lo tienen montado con sus famosetes y sus promociones y tal.

Las tiendas gordas de naranjas online también van por su cuenta.

Depende de lo que vendas, el 90% de las veces lo más cómodo es vender por Amazon sí.


----------



## locojaen (26 Jul 2017)

Sí, para productos de nicho / especializados.

A parte del servicio logistico, hay productos que requieren de un servicio de atención especializada que Amazon jamás podrá dar.

Siguen existiendo tiendas a pie de calle, a pesar que existen carrefures en todos los polígonos...


----------



## ImNoOne (26 Jul 2017)

elepwr dijo:


> Las tiendas de suplementos deportivos están todas fuera de Amazon y lo tienen montado con sus famosetes y sus promociones y tal.
> 
> Las tiendas gordas de naranjas online también van por su cuenta.
> 
> Depende de lo que vendas, el 90% de las veces lo más cómodo es vender por Amazon sí.



Las de suplementos empiezan a meterse en Amazon, y no parece que les vaya mal.


----------



## Linoge (26 Jul 2017)

Cada vez compro menos en Amazon. He comprobado que la mayoría de las veces es más caro que otras webs de venta especializadas o incluso que las tiendas físicas.Y donde yo vivo no llegan los envíos a mi puerta, así que tengo que desplazarme yo a por los envíos. Total, a veces, no sale a cuenta.


----------



## Enterao (27 Jul 2017)

obviamente Amazon intenta hacerse con el monopolio absoluto de la venta por internet. a menos que fabriques,acondiciones o tengas exclusiva mal pinta...


----------



## sada (27 Jul 2017)

Soplar y sorber no puede ser. 

me copio esto


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (27 Jul 2017)

Amazon cada vez me parece mas basura


----------



## BillyJoe (27 Jul 2017)

El problema de vender en Amazon es que cuando por fin tienes un producto que se vende bien, te lo sacan en Amazon Basic y te jodes.

Los que vendéis en Amazon le estáis haciendo el estudio de mercado para sus nuevos productos, y encima pagando.


----------



## automono (27 Jul 2017)

yo llevo tiempo insistiendo en este tema, internet será el medio de venta de cualquier fabricante al cliente final, saltandose todo lo que haya en medio.

Es uno de los motivos por el cual estoy dejando de lado una de las webs de venta, porque si no fabricas, no controlas el producto...
El triunfazo sería vender la tienda online, pero creo que es jodido vender una web que facture menos de 50k anuales.


----------



## Forchetto (27 Jul 2017)

Conceptron dijo:


> Amazon cada vez me parece mas basura



Yo alucino con la gente aquí. Considerando que Amazon se fundó en 1994, no lo han hecho mal, eh?:

Jeff Bezos adelanta a Bill Gates como el hombre más rico del mundo


----------



## Agustinex (28 Jul 2017)

Quedaros con estas 3 frases:
Si no fabricas no controlas el producto.
Si no eres el dueño de la tienda no controlas al cliente.
No se puede soplar y sorber a la vez.

Conclusion:
Tienes que ser dueño del producto y de la tienda, todo lo demás es miseria pura.

Si tu producto tiene éxito el fabricante te lo quitará.
Si tu tienda tiene éxito dentro de Amazon, entonces te quitará los clientes.

Otra opcion es:
La creación de una marca de prestigio.
Cojes un producto ya existente y le das un plus que sólo tú le puedes dar, pero necesitas inversión en publicidad y luego te copiarán hasta los chinos.

Luego es viable? SI
Lo puedes hacer de la noche a la mañana y desde el sofá de tu cada? NO


----------



## santiagou (28 Jul 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> Yo alucino con la gente aquí. Considerando que Amazon se fundó en 1994, no lo han hecho mal, eh?:
> 
> Jeff Bezos adelanta a Bill Gates como el hombre más rico del mundo



Escuchando esa noticia ayer, aparcando. Veo que llega una chavalita chortina con una furgoneta de correos (20:00) todavía le quedaban dentro del furgón unos 200 paquetes de Amazon por repartir.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Jul 2017)

elepwr dijo:


> Las tiendas de suplementos deportivos están todas fuera de Amazon y lo tienen montado con sus famosetes y sus promociones y tal.
> 
> Las tiendas gordas de naranjas online también van por su cuenta.
> 
> Depende de lo que vendas, el 90% de las veces lo más cómodo es vender por Amazon sí.



Lo de comprar las naranjas online no termino de pillarlo. Para pagar el triple que en el mercado no sé si vale la pena. Vamos, que sí lo sé, y es que no.


----------



## Será en Octubre (28 Jul 2017)

Veamos, viable lo que es viable claro que puede ser.

*Cuestión 1*
Si tu vas a comprar productos a proveedores, le vas a cargar tu margen, y los vas a meter en Amazon, hay varias opciones:

a) No vendes casi nada porque la competencia de precios es brutal entre vendedores. Si escoges entrar en la guerra de precios acabarás vendiendo a pérdidas, ni te lo plantees. Si tus precios son X para no vender a pérdidas, ni un céntimo por debajo o te arrepentirás.

b) Vendes algo, poco a poco vas vendiendo más productos, y para seguir vendiendo tendras que reinvertir los 4 duros que ganas en la publicidad interna de Amazon para que te posicionen mejor. Estos tíos han montado el casino de Adwords dentro de Amazon. Resumen, la banca nunca pierde, y aunque muevas 800.000 € al año en ventas, te vas a quedar como estabas. Los únicos que sí ganan fijo son Amazon con las comisiones, las empresas de transporte, los proveedores y hacienda.

c) Llegas a vender mucho, como en el caso anterior por ejemplo, y Amazon, a quien no se le escapa una, se fija en que estás vendiendo. De repente ves que un día tus productos están como "Vendido y enviado por Amazon", con lo que tu y el resto de vendedores que estáis enganchados al mismo ASIN pasáis a comeos los mocos.

Con la b y la c, no pocas empresas han acabado arruinadas y el dueño debiéndole hasta la camisa a hacienda, seguridad social, o al Seur de turno.

Si Amazon fuese un marketplace puro y duro no sería demiado grave "mostrarle" a Amazon que productos se venden bien y donde y a que precio los compramos. Porque eso es lo que sacan cuando metéis un producto y exigen el EAN correcto, o cuando bloquean la cuenta de vendedores durante unos días y piden las facturas de compra de tales o tales productos... Vale que miren que no vengas falsificaciones, pero desde luego también buscan su propio beneficio.


*Cuestión 2*

La mejor sin dudas. Pero claro está, la más complicada. Tú eres el fabricante de algo, ya sean muebles, alfombras, juguetes de madera.. lo que sea. Si tu decides vender en Amazon, tu controlas el precio, nadie puede engancharse a tu ASIN y competir en precios, Amazon sólo venderá si tu le vendes y tú fijas el precio. Pero claro, para eso, aparte de que seas el fabricante, tiene que ser algo interesante y que la gente quiera comprar.

En Amazon Alemania el año pasado empezaron a poner de ejemplo a la empresa Fabial, vendía bicicletas, accesorios, era una empresa mediana, pero muy asentada en el mercado. Negociaron con ellos para llevar parte de su catálogo a FBA para ampliar, vender más, etc etc etc. Yo mismo había comprado en esa empresa en su web (hoy está vacía) y el servicio era bueno. No hablamos de una mierda de empresa de esas que mucha gente dice: "Pues si ha cerrado es porque son unos mataos y dan mal servicio". No. Bien, en 6 meses suspensión de pagos y cierre de la empresa.

En resumen, mucha gente si vende algo, lo vende gracias a Amazon, pero hay que tener muy claro, que Amazon en grandes números lo que está haciendo es destruir empleo neto y que no están ahí para que tú hagas 20 ventas al mes. Se avecinan tiempos, si esto no para, en que sólo sobrevivirán grandes empresas y los pequeños y medianos empresarios perderán hasta los calzoncillos uno detrás de otro.


----------



## Joseliko_85 (28 Jul 2017)

Yo tenía claro que quería vender en Amazon,soy comprador premium de ellos....por que a ver busco todo ahí y lo encuentro a un precio más barato Almenos lo que es Amazon basics y los que tienen un precio muy bajo pero con un mínimo de compra de 20€,bueno todo perfecto a y el envío de un día....para el cliente esto es genial...

Ahora que esroi montando mi negocio me acuentro que es u gran parásito, leí un blog donde explicaba como Amazon les jodío bien...si lo encuentro lo publicó...

Decía algo así de que en un año consiguió meterse en las ventas de Amazon en la lista y ve día muchísimo....pero llegó un punto en que no ve día nada..estaba como retirado sus productos y Amazon tenía sus mismo a mucho más barato...

Amazon tiene su propio estudio con todo a parte que luego hace réplica de todo con Amazon basics, repito para cliente es maravilloso pero para comerciante es una gran putada....

Tenía grandes ilusiones en vender..pero me dado de frente y bien dado al leer opiniones y todo relacionado con Amazon o eBay por ejemplo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yukito (28 Jul 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Veamos, viable lo que es viable claro que puede ser.
> 
> *Cuestión 1*
> Si tu vas a comprar productos a proveedores, le vas a cargar tu margen, y los vas a meter en Amazon, hay varias opciones:
> ...



He leido esto y he visto que tu apuestas por que los grandes se comen todo. Pues he visualizado un gordo comiendo mucho y mucho y mucho con tal empacho que al final o explota o vomita o enferma por comer tanto. Es verdad que tiene un potencial increible por que influye la tecnologia que ellos utilizan todo relacionado con Internet, ahi está los servidores de amazon. Pero digo toda empresa tiene su ciclo. Ese ciclo viene dado por la sociedad. La sociedad si se da cuenta de que no interesa o no aporta ahorro/beneficio al final llegamos a no usarlo. Ellos verán el percal, se pondrán las pilas e intentarán hacer las cosas de otra manera.


----------



## automono (28 Jul 2017)

puede ser que amazon explote de éxito.
Pero una cosa está clara, la que venga detrás será más grande todavía.
Los pequeños negocios no volverán, y serán cada vez menos rentables, es algo imparable.
(salvo que se haga realidad el madmax de octubre y volvamos a economias locales)


yukito dijo:


> He leido esto y he visto que tu apuestas por que los grandes se comen todo. Pues he visualizado un gordo comiendo mucho y mucho y mucho con tal empacho que al final o explota o vomita o enferma por comer tanto. Es verdad que tiene un potencial increible por que influye la tecnologia que ellos utilizan todo relacionado con Internet, ahi está los servidores de amazon. Pero digo toda empresa tiene su ciclo. Ese ciclo viene dado por la sociedad. La sociedad si se da cuenta de que no interesa o no aporta ahorro/beneficio al final llegamos a no usarlo. Ellos verán el percal, se pondrán las pilas e intentarán hacer las cosas de otra manera.


----------



## MVTO (29 Jul 2017)

Si quieres vender desde el principio, Amazon es la mejor opcion.
Yo llevo una web de comercio electrònico desde hace 14 años y poco a poco hemos ido subiendo. Tenemos un sector que parte Amazon sí nos hace competencia pero otra parte nunca nos lo podrá hacer. Ahora mismo somos 9 trabajadores, con lo que mal la cosa no va, pero con mucho trabajo.


----------



## automono (29 Jul 2017)

pensar que amazon no te puede hacer.competencia , en algo tan global como internet, y dnde cualquiera puede montarse su market en amazon, es de ser iluso.


----------



## MVTO (29 Jul 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> pensar que amazon no te puede hacer.competencia , en algo tan global como internet, y dnde cualquiera puede montarse su market en amazon, es de ser iluso.



Ya dije que hay una parte que sí hace competencia pero que otra no. Y nunca lo hará. Por ejemplo: si tú quieres comprar folios en Amazon, los tienes. Pero si los quieres comprar con tu membrete y logotipo, es extremadamente dificil. Yo no vendo folios, pero en esos sectores de productos personalizados Amazon no es competencia.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (29 Jul 2017)

MVTO dijo:


> Ya dije que hay una parte que sí hace competencia pero que otra no. Y nunca lo hará. Por ejemplo: si tú quieres comprar folios en Amazon, los tienes. Pero si los quieres comprar con tu membrete y logotipo, es extremadamente dificil. Yo no vendo folios, pero en esos sectores de productos personalizados Amazon no es competencia.



Cuando Amazon quiera se mete en ese sector y lo arrasa. Ahora está ocupado con otras cosas, pero al final añadirá una aplicación en su tienda para que empresas que se dedican a la customizacion pueda añadir sus productos (camisetas, tazas, etc...) y seguirá enguiñiéndose a la competencia.

Zazzle y Cafepress lo saben y ya están cavando sus tumbas.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (29 Jul 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Lo de comprar las naranjas online no termino de pillarlo. Para pagar el triple que en el mercado no sé si vale la pena. Vamos, que sí lo sé, y es que no.



En el Carrefour las naranjas te salen al o mejor a 0,95 el kilo o 1 euro el kilo.
Si las compras online al agricultor te salen a lo mejor a 1,50 el kilo o así.

La diferencia es que las naranjas que te venden los agricultores son recién cogidas del campo. Vamos, que las cogen para ti, según se van haciendo pedidos. Ayer estaban en el árbol, hoy están en tu casa.

Las que compras en el Carrefour, vete a saber los días que llevan pululando por el mundo y los tratamientos "de belleza" que traen encima.

Y la segunda diferencia, es que estás ayudando directamente al agricultor, que en lugar de malvender a 0,12 céntimos el kilo (perdiendo dinero) las está vendiendo a 0,80 o 1 euro el kilo y cobrando en el acto. Claro está, lleva un trabajo adicional que es tener una web, cobrártelas, recogerlas, pesarlas, embalarlas, y enviártelas.

Por otro lado, las mejores naranjas en lugar de acabar en Alemania, están acabando en tu casa.


----------



## ImNoOne (29 Jul 2017)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> En el Carrefour las naranjas te salen al o mejor a 0,95 el kilo o 1 euro el kilo.
> Si las compras online al agricultor te salen a lo mejor a 1,50 el kilo o así.
> 
> La diferencia es que las naranjas que te venden los agricultores son recién cogidas del campo. Vamos, que las cogen para ti, según se van haciendo pedidos. Ayer estaban en el árbol, hoy están en tu casa.
> ...



Si es así, está bien, no me duele pagar más por una mejora notable en calidad y servicio.

Además, es una forma de acercar el campo a la ciudad, sin intermediarios.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (29 Jul 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Si es así, está bien, no me duele pagar más por una mejora notable en calidad y servicio.
> 
> Además, es una forma de acercar el campo a la ciudad, sin intermediarios.



A mí tampoco me dolería, es más me sentiría fenomenal comprando al agricultor (aunque yo no soy consumidor de naranjas por problemas de estómago)

Los precios que yo veo por ahí son 24 euros los 16 kilos, una cosa así, directamente del agricultor. Eso es 1,50 por kilo, y ten en cuenta que en ese precio está incluido el embalaje, el envío, y lo demás (recogerlas para ti, pesarlas, preparar etiquetas, etc.). Es mucho curro adicional para el agricultor pero si se organiza bien es una diferencia abismal entre vender sus naranjas a 1 euro y venderlas a 0,12 céntimos. En un campo con 20.000 kilos supone recaudar 20.000 euros en lugar de 2.400 (eso en la hipótesis de que logre vender todo por internet). La diferencia es brutal. Y ellos además, suelen tratar muy bien a sus clientes, escogen las mejores naranjas, ponen algunas naranjas de más, etc. 

Y por tu lado, colaboras con que ellos puedan ganarse la vida dedicándose al campo, en lugar de abandonarlos (hoy en día hay miles y miles de campos de naranjos abandonados porque no se saca para mantenerlos).


----------



## Charles Styles (29 Jul 2017)

Las empresas que ahora se quejan de Amazon son las que llevan años riéndose de los usuarios online: servicio postventa de risa, envíos a 9 euros, envio "gratis" a partir de 90 euros, envios por ASM o SEUR que tardan 1 semana, mentiras tipo el cliente no estaba en casa, stock inventados para captar la venta y luego buscar a un proveedor que lo tenga y pedírselo y que el comprador se espere, etc... todo muy español.

Que les jodan. Viva Amazon.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (29 Jul 2017)

Charles Styles dijo:


> Las empresas que ahora se quejan de Amazon son las que llevan años riéndose de los usuarios online: servicio postventa de risa, envíos a 9 euros, envio "gratis" a partir de 90 euros, envios por ASM o SEUR que tardan 1 semana, mentiras tipo el cliente no estaba en casa, stock inventados para captar la venta y luego buscar a un proveedor que lo tenga y pedírselo y que el comprador se espere, etc... todo muy español.
> 
> Que les jodan. Viva Amazon.



En cuanto a los envíos las pequeñas empresas poco pueden hacer. España es uno de los países más caros de Europa para hacer envíos. Cuesta más barato enviar un paquete a USA que de USA aquí. Y enviar a Alemania o Reino Unido ni te cuento, creo que sale por el doble enviar desde España a esos países que viceversa.

Lo del cliente no estaba en casa me ha pasado con Amazon (SEUR por supuesto), lo de roturas de paquetes también (la ventaja es que al ser Amazon se ha comido el marrón SEUR, ni siquiera entrega el paquete roto y sin Amazon el cliente estaría perdido).

En definitiva, pienso que una gran parte de los problemas del online español está también en las empresas de envíos. Gracias a Amazon supongo que se pondrán las pilas.


----------



## Será en Octubre (30 Jul 2017)

Charles Styles dijo:


> Las empresas que ahora se quejan de Amazon son las que llevan años riéndose de los usuarios online: servicio postventa de risa, envíos a 9 euros, envio "gratis" a partir de 90 euros, envios por ASM o SEUR que tardan 1 semana, mentiras tipo el cliente no estaba en casa, stock inventados para captar la venta y luego buscar a un proveedor que lo tenga y pedírselo y que el comprador se espere, etc... todo muy español.
> 
> Que les jodan. Viva Amazon.



Depende de a que llames servicio postventa: si es que no se puede devolver un producto pasados los 14 días o que tiene que pagar los costes de devolución si es un simple "ya no me gusta", no es dar mal servicio, es cumplir la ley europea. Lo que pasa es que muchos usuarios os creéis que sólo hay derechos pero no obligaciones.

Envíos gratis a partir de 90 euros, o los que sean, es una forma de que el cliente ahorre algo. ¿Crees que los gastos de envío los regalan? ¿Crees que el vendedor debe pagarlos de su bolsillo y perder dinero porque a tí te ha dado el capricho de comprar una mierda de vale 10 euros? Los gastos de envío se pueden repercutir en el precio de venta cuando hay margen para ello.

Lo de que los envíos tarden una semana, no es culpa del comerciante, que más quisieran ellos que llegasen al día siguiente. Naturalmente si te cobran por un servicio standard 4 euros y un express al día siguiente 15 (por poner un ejemplo) y tu como cliente pagas 5 euros de envío, lo que tienes es un standard, de cajón.

Si, el envío vale dinero, el recargo de combustible que te pueda cobrar la empresa vale dinero, la caja vale dinero, el relleno vale dinero, las manos de la gente que hace el picking, packing y carga el camión también vale dinero. Y hablando de españoles, como muchos sois unos piratas, y rechazáis mercancías en la entrega, o no lo recogéis a tiempo y lo devuelven o devolvéis productos que sólo se pueden volver a vender como B-Ware, cada una de esas devoluciones tiene otro coste que vosotros nunca pagáis.

Dicho esto, si tu jefe te dice que eres "muy español" porque exiges tu salario a final de mes y que sólo haces que quejarte, espero que te lo tomes bien y le digas "bueno hombre, no me pagues los próximos 3 meses y así compensamos". ¿Que tienes una familia que mantener? Pues seguro que el empresario y las personas que hacen los paquetes que tu recibes también, y también les gusta tener su sueldo a final de mes para pagar la hipoteca.

La ignorancia es muy osada.


----------



## automono (30 Jul 2017)

el servicio que da amazon, cuando compras a ellos directamente, es fantastico, negarlo es una gilipollez.
Yo, soy incapaz de dar ese servicio, y como yo, el 99% de comerciantes de españa.
La explicacion, no tenemos tamaño para tener stock como dios manda.Los fabricantes, en este pais, le hacemos un pedido, en usa, es "order", parece una tonteria, pero aqui, parece que la relacion comerciante fabricante, es que este utlimo te hace un favor vendiendote, y como somos pequeños, pues te ponen las condiciones que le salen de ahi.
Las empresas de transportes, son de lo mas patetico, tanto en el trato de la mercancia , como informacion de estado como horarios de entregas a clientes finales.
Y como amazon ha conseguido crecer? por hacer las cosas bien? 
no, porque alguien por el motivo que sea, vio algo en esta empresa, que le metieron dinero a lo grande, y ha conseguido tamaño gigante, de forma que pueda sobrevivir sin beneficios varios años, mejorando el sistema hasta llegar a donde esta ahora.
Lo de siempre, sin musculo financiero te comes los mocos, no tienes capacidad de hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## ImNoOne (30 Jul 2017)

Es decir, que como Amazon ha conseguido inversores privados es muy malo, hay que hundirlo, es injusto que ofrezca envíos en 24h y baratos.


----------



## Calculín (30 Jul 2017)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> El futuro es la venta de productos utilizando Amazon como plataforma de venta y envio. Es imposible competir con su plataforma y logística, así que hay que subirse al carro. Ya lo están haciendo las grandes marcas.



De hecho yo ya he tenido dos proveedores de material para servidores, a los que llevamos años haciéndoles pedidos (no muchos y no muy grandes, eso sí), y desde que están en Amazon nos han pedido que realicemos el pedido por ahí en lugar de pedido-proforma-transferencia...

¿No es encadenarse voluntariamente a una multinacional que en cualquier momento les pueda dar la patada o hacerles una jugada y dejarles con el culo al aire? 

Una cosa es que quieran captar nuevos clientes, pero echar a los viejos, dónde además tienen mucho más fácil mirar lo que ofrece la competencia...


----------



## rafabogado (30 Jul 2017)

Amazon se está quedando con el mercado, como dice el tageador, sencillamente porque son serios. Igual que hay muchísimo desempleo y precariedad entre abogados, pero el que es formal, estudioso, cumple todos sus compromisos, prudente en el precio de sus honorarios y además gana sentencias, está hasta la bandera y la mitad del trabajo que le llega lo desecha porque necesita al menos cinco horas diarias para dormir. 

Es una cuestión universal. Yo prefiero pagar 40 con un servicio asegurado y satisfactorio antes que pagar 38 en otra web y que me llegue la semana que toque tras pelearme con servicios de atención al cliente y mensajeros. Y, sobre todo, antes que pagar 44 en la calle y traerme un producto de una tienda que luego compruebo que lo ha usado otro y devuelto (porque tiene huellas, usuario creado, etc), lo que además me supone ir a la tienda (doble paseo), pelearme con todo el mundo (porque la tendencia natural es rechazar las devoluciones en determinados tipos de productos), y un sinfín de amarguras.

Con Amazon no tengo amarguras. Tampoco las tengo con un economista formal que aunque no me haga ofertas, siempre sepa que está ahí y que me responde un SMS si por una urgencia le escribo un sábado (lo que va a pasar una vez cada tres años, pero la tranquilidad hay que pagarla).

Que Amazon se queda con todo... pues fundamentalmente se queda con el negocio de los menos formales. Por poner un ejemplo, yo compro bastante en opirata porque también son muy correctos. Lo que no quita que también compre en amazon alguna vez o que los precios de opirata sean mejores y por eso me quede con ellos. Alterno compras según productos. Y me consta que a opirata le va genial dentro de lo que son (empresa local gallega).

Por tanto, veo perfectamente viable vender a través de internet hoy en día, igual que veo viable colegiarse de abogado y lanzarse. Lo que pasa es que la formalidad escasea y la mediocridad abunda. De 100 empresas que se monten sobrevivirán 3 a largo plazo. Pero el problema no es la competencia de Amazon, el problema son ellos, que perfectamente pueden decir: 

"Amazon nos hunde. Antes podía meterle márgenes demenciales a cada producto y dar un servicio penoso. Y todo a la buchaca. Pero ahora no me compran porque está Amazon".


Efectivamente, esto pasa porque está Amazon... pero no es el problema de fondo.


----------



## automono (30 Jul 2017)

amazon da un buen precio, y un servicio bueno.
Pero para llegar a eso, tienes que tener liquidez suficiente. 
Por eso amazon es la empresa mas grande de distribucion.
Se ha juntado inversores con capital suficiente, y una gestion de puta madre, con ganas de comerse el mercado al precio que sea.


----------



## enladrillador (30 Jul 2017)

Ya se han leido por aqui los peligros de vender a través de Amazon, se te llevan gran parte del beneficio y si tienes mucho exito, ellos mismos venderán tus productos y tendras que cerrar.


----------



## rafabogado (30 Jul 2017)

enladrillador dijo:


> Ya se han leido por aqui los peligros de vender a través de Amazon, se te llevan gran parte del beneficio y si tienes mucho exito, ellos mismos venderán tus productos y tendras que cerrar.




Pues la solución ya la hemos comentado: ser serio, profesional y prudente en los beneficios por unidad de producto. E insisto en que opirata.com es prueba de que para que una empresa sea productiva y rentable no necesita siquiera saber lo que es Amazon, le basta ser seria en su trabajo y contenida en precios. Ante igualdad de seriedad, precios y condiciones, antes le compro a un gallego que a Jeff Bezos. Y mucha gente que conozco hace lo mismo.

El problema es... precisamente ese... que no se me ocurre ninguna otra tienda seria de la que hablar bien... ahora... tiendas que trabajan al estilo "el coño de la Bernarda" he sufrido un ciento... y frente a todo eso... claro, Amazon.


----------



## Azote87 (31 Jul 2017)

Amazon es caro , salvo en electrónica tampoco es que sea ningún chollo


----------



## sabueXo (31 Jul 2017)

Yo el problema lo veo en la gente que se mete a vender en Amazon tirando precios porque no ve otra forma de sacar algo de dinero, no en Amazon en si.

Me contaron el caso de unos que venden zapatillas sin caja porque apuran el margen al extremo.


----------



## Será en Octubre (31 Jul 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Yo el problema lo veo en la gente que se mete a vender en Amazon tirando precios porque no ve otra forma de sacar algo de dinero, no en Amazon en si.
> 
> Me contaron el caso de unos que venden zapatillas sin caja porque apuran el margen al extremo.



A ver, Amazon como idea y como concepto, no es malo, es cojonudo. Lo de mejorar las condiciones para el cliente final por encima de lo que dice la ley también es cojonudo.

El problema viene en que esto es un claro ejemplo de competencia desleal para las empresas locales. Y no me refiero a que "lavadoraspepito.es" ya no venda, porque la limpia de empresas con mal servicio es evidente, no debería quedar ni una que diese mal servicio, pero para eso están las hojas de reclamaciones, que si el funcionario se las toma en serio te chapan rápido el asunto.

Amazon tiene una posición dominante de mercado, debido a las condiciones económicas que ya se han explicado mil veces (impuestos, venta a pérdidas, capital ilimitado casi, etc.) Y esto desemboca en competencia desleal para las empresas que sí se esfuerzan en dar lo máximo. Cuando la empresa de turno, que ya está al límite porque Amazon les hace colocar el precio en el límite de los números rojos, quiebre y envíe 50 trabajadores a la calle entre almaceneros, diseñadores, atencion cliente (y seguramente sin cobrar varios meses ni finiquito), Amazon no va a ir a contratarlos. Lo que hará Amazon será comprar otro robot.

Y si es una empresa que vende en FBA, pasará lo mismo salvo que seas el fabricante: Amazon te chupará hasta la última gota de sangre en forma de comisiones de venta + publicidad (ahora o pagas publicidad o ya no vendes mucho) y cuando se te haya acabado la sangre, pasará sobre tu cadáver y venderá tus mismos productos. Y entonces Amazon se volverá a comprar otro robot.

E insisto, nadie quiere empresas malas y que dan una experiencia nefasta al cliente. Todas esas, a la hoguera.

Caso parecido al de Adwords. Si las entidades fuesen como deben ser, las leyes antimonopolio ya hubiesen obligado a Google a deshacerse de alguna división de publicidad en internet, o de Youtube, o de Adsense. Es un claro monopolio. Venga, ahora que venga el listo a decir "ah, pues si hubiese alguien que diese mejor servicio que Adwords le saldría un buen competidor".


----------



## Helios_pc (31 Jul 2017)

Mi experiencia de la semana pasada:
Lunes primera hora de la mñn, pedido a Oscaro 70€ Envío por UPS a punto de entrega
Lunes media tarde pedido Amazon 42€ a casa

Los dos envíos gratis, Amazon por ponerlo a 2-3 días

Martes a medio día, llega pedido Amazon de la otra punta de España

Miércoles UPS me envía correo que cambia el punto de envío. voy al nuevo punto y no lo tienen, voy el jueves y no lo tienen tampoco. Justo llega la repartidora, que no lo tienen no sabe donde esta, que lo tienen dando vueltas porque el punto primero de entrega coge vacaciones el viernes y están derivando pero que no sabe donde esta el paquete, tras 10 minutos de llamadas no se sabe nada del paquete pero que si un caso el viernes lo tienen me avisan. Y efectivamente el viernes a las 10 me llama el.chico del punto de entrega que ya lo tiene. Entre tanto me da por marujear donde está Oscaro y está en el pueblo de al lado (Castelldefels) y el envio era a Gavà.

Otra vez hace años otro caso igual para arreglar el PC con garantía, dos días para recogerlo, y a cuando me llamaron para avisarme vi que el número era de Gava así que fui yo a buscarlo a la Acer

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Será en Octubre (31 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Mi experiencia de la semana pasada:
> Lunes primera hora de la mñn, pedido a Oscaro 70€ Envío por UPS a punto de entrega
> Lunes media tarde pedido Amazon 42€ a casa
> 
> ...



Pero en este caso, si Oscaro ha enviado puntual, es un fallo de la casa de putas que son las empresas de transporte. Todas y en todos los países.

Aquí ambas empresas han hecho lo mismo, enviar un paquete. ¿Amazon en España tiene Seur? Seguro que también hay historias abominables de Seur.


----------



## Helios_pc (31 Jul 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Pero en este caso, si Oscaro ha enviado puntual, es un fallo de la casa de putas que son las empresas de transporte. Todas y en todos los países.
> 
> Aquí ambas empresas han hecho lo mismo, enviar un paquete. ¿Amazon en España tiene Seur? Seguro que también hay historias abominables de Seur.



Depende de lo que pida ya doy por hecho que me tocará ir a buscarlo a la delegación de la empresa

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## automono (31 Jul 2017)

amazon uk: pido tarjeta gráfica.
3 dias y en casa, ups.

Empresas de transportes nacionales: a veces, han tardado casi una semana en llevar algo de tarragona a madrid, y como exista alguna incidencia que el cliente no esté en casa, muchas veces, y con varias empresas, en vez de avisar a quien hace el envio, a los 5 dias devuelven el material directamente, cobrandome viaje de ida, de vuelta, y otro de ida para volver a llevarlo.

Parte de la mala experiencia del comercio online patrio, lo tienen las empresas de transporte locales, que son de pena y caras.


----------



## Andrespp (31 Jul 2017)

Amazon te da basura china en la mayoria de las promociones que tiene pero es muy conveniente para otras cosas. Y muchas veces, cuando localizo un articulo de cierto precio hago comparativa con la web del proveedor, con ebay etc y ya veo donde conviene mas.

Por poner un ejemplo, le voy a cambiar los dos faros delanteros a un Honda CRV:

Faros originales Honda: casi 700 euros la pareja
Segunda marca en tienda on-line (Kiauto): 350 euros
Segunda marca en amazon: 130 euros.

en amazon UK y amazon USA los faros estan hasta mas baratos, pero no valen porque el color del fondo de la luz de posicion no pasaria la ITV (es naranja en lugar de espejo)


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Jul 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Caso parecido al de Adwords. Si las entidades fuesen como deben ser, las leyes antimonopolio ya hubiesen obligado a Google a deshacerse de alguna división de publicidad en internet, o de Youtube, o de Adsense. Es un claro monopolio. Venga, ahora que venga el listo a decir "ah, pues si hubiese alguien que diese mejor servicio que Adwords le saldría un buen competidor".



Ahí asoma la pata fascista. Claro que sí, monopolios, porque como todos sabemos, Google impide que existan otros buscadores, YouTube prohíbe otras webs de vídeos y Amazon es la única tienda del mundo.

Todo lo que no sea competir y pelear por los clientes le encanta a la gente.


----------



## automono (31 Jul 2017)

hombre, el origen de la financiación cuando NO eran rentables, es más que de dudoso origen.
google-facebook-amazon son empresas que han necesitado una burrada de millones durante años hasta que han empezado a generar cash. 
¿Quien ha metido pasta? inversores privados solamente?
o gobiernos que por el motivo X les interesaba tener empresas patrias que dominasen ciertos sectores a nivel mundial????

al final , como todo, hay que ver quien pone el dinero para ver los objetivos de todo.



ImNoOne dijo:


> Ahí asoma la pata fascista. Claro que sí, monopolios, porque como todos sabemos, Google impide que existan otros buscadores, YouTube prohíbe otras webs de vídeos y Amazon es la única tienda del mundo.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea competir y pelear por los clientes le encanta a la gente.


----------



## Será en Octubre (31 Jul 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Ahí asoma la pata fascista. Claro que sí, monopolios, porque como todos sabemos, Google impide que existan otros buscadores, YouTube prohíbe otras webs de vídeos y Amazon es la única tienda del mundo.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea competir y pelear por los clientes le encanta a la gente.



Creo que ha quedado más que claro, que si fabricar algo vale 10 y Amazon lo vende a 9, tú no puedes venderlo a 9 también si tu ya deberías venderlo a 9 + comisión de pago o venta + envío + IVA. Con lo que a menos que consigas que alguien te ponga 5000 millones encima de la mesa, no ya para vender a 9, si no a 7 y fundir a Amazon y quemar dinero como si mañana fuese a caer un meteorito, difícilmente vas a "poder pelear por los clientes" a los que en un 90% sólo les importa ahorrarse 1 euro. (Hay muchos más cálculos y gastos ahí, pero era por ponértelo fácil y que no te atabales).

La opción es "no hacer nada". Pero claro, eso no es pelear por el cliente, ¿no? Lo guapo es arruinarse y dejar a tus hijos en la calle, porque hay que "pelear por el cliente" como los grandes.

Dicho lo cual, respecto a tu comentario, lo tuyo es subnormalidad pero de la buena. Vale que seas fan de Amazon, vale que te pongas cachondo con el Prime, pero que salgas con estas gilipolleces cuando se habla de cuatro números que cualquier niño de primaria hace en un papel hace pensar que sufres un serio desequilibrio mental. Aparte de que se nota que no tienes ni puta idea de empresas.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Jul 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Dicho lo cual, respecto a tu comentario, lo tuyo es subnormalidad pero de la buena. Vale que seas fan de Amazon, vale que te pongas cachondo con el Prime, pero que salgas con estas gilipolleces cuando se habla de cuatro números que cualquier niño de primaria hace en un papel hace pensar que sufres un serio desequilibrio mental. Aparte de que se nota que no tienes ni puta idea de empresas.



Aún no he visto a nadie demostrar que Amazon venda a pérdidas. A nadie. Y con el resto de cosas de que se le acusa, lo mismo.

Es como la brecha salarial: de tanto repetir la mentira, cuela.

Soy fan de quien me da el mejor servicio, simplemente.


----------



## automono (31 Jul 2017)

cuantos años ha estado amazon sin dar beneficio? 
eso tecnicamente no es vender un producto a perdidas, sino llevar un negocio a perdidas con el mismo fin.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Jul 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> cuantos años ha estado amazon sin dar beneficio?
> eso tecnicamente no es vender un producto a perdidas, sino llevar un negocio a perdidas con el mismo fin.



Amazon reinvierte casi todo lo que gana en la empresa, ya se ha explicado muchas veces, de ahí los pocos beneficios.

Cuando alguien demuestre que vende a pérdidas, hablamos.


----------



## Será en Octubre (31 Jul 2017)

Amazon sells the Kindle Fire at a loss because it makes so much money on media | VentureBeat | | by Sienrak


Are you now an Amazon Loss Leader? - Amazon Seller Forums


Hay info para aburrir, miles de enlaces en inglés.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Jul 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Amazon sells the Kindle Fire at a loss because it makes so much money on media | VentureBeat | | by Sienrak
> 
> 
> Are you now an Amazon Loss Leader? - Amazon Seller Forums
> ...



Todos con suposiciones, ninguno con pruebas.

O no sabe lo que es una "prueba"?


----------



## automono (31 Jul 2017)

te estoy diciendo que los primeros años de amazon, no tenia beneficios, no es que los tuviera y reinvertia, sencillamente, sinlas rondas de financiacion hubieran chapado el chiringo.


----------



## ImNoOne (1 Ago 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> te estoy diciendo que los primeros años de amazon, no tenia beneficios, no es que los tuviera y reinvertia, sencillamente, sinlas rondas de financiacion hubieran chapado el chiringo.



No es la primera empresa que, sin dar beneficios, consigue inversores. Amazon cuando llegó era la primera de su clase, creó una nueva forma de comerciar, y el primero es lógico que pase un tiempo en la cuerda floja, hasta que se consolida (o se hunde, nadie se acuerda de todos los que han quedado por el camino).

Le suena Tesla, por ejemplo? Es el mismo ejemplo.

Nadie ha podido demostrar nunca que vende por debajo del precio de coste (y no es algo imposible, hay empresas condenadas por ello), es simplemente una mentira de quienes no aceptan la competencia.


----------



## Será en Octubre (2 Ago 2017)

*Amazon's new refunds policy will 'crush' small businesses, outraged sellers say*


Amazon's new refunds policy will 'crush' small businesses, outraged sellers say	Amazon's new refunds policy will 'crush' small businesses, outraged sellers say 
4 Hours Ago | 00:41
Amazon sellers are up in arms over a new returns policy that will make it easier for consumers to send back items at the merchant's expense.

Marketplace sellers who ship products from their warehouse — rather than using Amazon's facilities — were told this week by email that starting Oct. 2, items they sell will be "automatically authorized" for return.

That means a buyer will no longer need to contact the seller before sending an item back, and the merchant won't have the opportunity to communicate with the customer. If a consumer is returning an electronic device because it's difficult to use, for example, the seller won't be able to offer help before being forced to pay a refund.

"Customers will be able to print a prepaid return shipping label via the Online Return Center instantly," the email said.

Additionally, Amazon said that it's introducing "returnless refunds," a feature that the company said is "highly requested by sellers." The change enables sellers to offer a refund without taking back an item that may be expensive to ship and hard to resell.

The evolution of Jeff Bezos: See if you can recognize him through the years The evolution of Jeff Bezos: See if you can recognize him through the years 
Tuesday, 18 Jul 2017 | 2:50 PM ET | 00:51
A third-party seller forwarded the email to CNBC and said these policies "will totally crush small businesses that fulfill their own orders."

Online forums are already lighting up with angry sellers.

On the topic of returnless refunds, one merchant said, "In other words, customers get things from us for free! Is this a joke?" Another said, "Amazon is going to assume that a buyer would NEVER lie about the reason for the return so they don't have to pay for it."

And yet another: "So, now, those `semi' honest buyers are being encouraged to join the rest of the full fledged `scammers' at our expense." Amazon also charges a premium for use of its return labels, so it's forcing merchants to pay more for a service they don't necessarily want.

Some sellers noted in the forums that Amazon is allowing them to exempt a certain number of items from the automated returns process. CNBC reached out to Amazon for a comment, but the company has not yet provided one.

It's no secret that Jeff Bezos' first, second and third objectives are to please Amazon customers, giving them more stuff at the lowest prices and at faster speeds. But increasingly, those upgrades come at the expense of sellers, who often build their businesses on Amazon and have few other places to generate revenue.

The latest policy changes are directed at sellers who choose to fulfill orders themselves instead of using Fulfillment by Amazon. Amazon is making every effort to provide the same experience for customers regardless of whether the products they buy come from Amazon or a third-party merchant.

By starting in October, Amazon can get the process rolling in time for Cyber Monday and the all-important holiday rush. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/02/ama...-will-crush-small-businesses-say-sellers.html


----------



## rafabogado (2 Ago 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> *Amazon's new refunds policy will 'crush' small businesses, outraged sellers say*
> 
> 
> Amazon's new refunds policy will 'crush' small businesses, outraged sellers say	Amazon's new refunds policy will 'crush' small businesses, outraged sellers say
> ...




Más empresarios palilleros con el culo en llamas...


----------



## Forchetto (3 Ago 2017)

Hace unas semanas, de viaje al UK, estábamos mi mujer y yo en un museo instalado en una antigua estación de tren.

En la pared había posteres antiguos y uno de ellos anunciaba la famosa película "Brief Encounter" 1945 (Breve encuentro). Le comenté casualmente que nunca la había visto y me gustaría verla. Fuí al servicio y mientras meaba, sin decir nada, mi mujer la pidió a Amazon con su teléfono y apareció a primera hora de la mañana en el hotel.

¿Hay alguien que pueda competir con eso?


----------



## Será en Octubre (3 Ago 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> ¿Hay alguien que pueda competir con eso?



Claro que no, y eso es lo que debería preocuparte.

La competencia es sana y debe existir. Pero no pretendas enfrentarte en una carrera contra un Porsche 911 Turbo, teniendo tú un Opel Insignia.

Sobre el servicio de Amazon, ninguna queja, es excelente, y todas las empresas *deberían poder* dar un servicio similar para que la competencia se desarrolle. Ahora lo único que se desarrolla son los impagos y los despidos.


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Ago 2017)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Claro que no, y eso es lo que debería preocuparte.
> 
> La competencia es sana y debe existir. Pero no pretendas enfrentarte en una carrera contra un Porsche 911 Turbo, teniendo tú un Opel Insignia.
> 
> Sobre el servicio de Amazon, ninguna queja, es excelente, y todas las empresas *deberían poder* dar un servicio similar para que la competencia se desarrolle. Ahora lo único que se desarrolla son los impagos y los despidos.



"Deberían poder" es en negativo, como el derecho a la vivienda: alguna ley prohíbe a las empresas dar ese servicio? Entonces todo correcto.

Si uno tiene un Opel y sabe que va a competir contra un Tesla, lo suyo es apartarse y no entrar a jugar.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Ago 2017)

Amazon comenzó a ganar dinero gracias a la comercialización de cloud, no por los cacharritos que venden. La fuente real del beneficio es el espacio de almacenamiento de datos.

El negocio de Amazon de 160.000 millones de dólares del que nunca habías escuchado | CNNEspañol.com

Amazon es una lección del nuevo marketing. Conocer a los clientes es la base del marketing que viene, que ya está aquí. Sabiendo lo que hacen, lo que no hacen y lo que quieren, ya "solo" te queda dárselo y sacarles la pasta por ello.

Amazon puede implementar una política de devoluciones así porque es capaz de prever el número de devoluciones que va a tener el año que viene, y si son un 1% de sus ventas, cuenta con ello. Esto es data mining,para ésto se capturan todos los datos, para tomar decisiones sobre datos, no sobre conjeturas.

Es difícil meterle a la gente en la mollera que donde vas a comprar saben más de ti que tú. Por ejemplo, tengo una tarjeta de fidelización de Eroski. Tengo un Eroski al lado de casa y suelo ir. Acumulas cash y te dan unos vales descuento. Jamás compro productos frescos allí. Todos los vales descuento son de productos frescos, bollos, comida precocinada y cosas que no compro jamás. Están intentando saber qué cosas consumo y qué cosas no. 

Si me dieran un vale descuento para los yogures, que siempre los compro allí, estarían haciendo el gilipollas. En el momento que no compre yogures en 3 semanas, recibiré mi vale para yogures.

Amazon sabe qué compras, cuando y cómo. Y tiene tus historiales de búsqueda. Google sabe incluso qué te interesa. Mira un viaje a Viet Nam en un par de webs y te tragas 100 anuncios diarios durante dos semanas de viajes a Viet Nam.


----------



## BillyJoe (4 Ago 2017)

Pues peor me lo pones. Hacen competencia desleal financiando un negocio ruinoso (amazon.com) con la gallina de los huevos de oro (amazon cloud).


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Ago 2017)

Pero eso lo van a hacer todas las grandes empresas. Muchas veces el negocio no es el que parece. Recuerdo el tiempo en el que el negocio de los hipermercados era simplemente financiero. Hoy no sé cuál es, pero antes era cambiar el dinero: ellos pagaban a 180 días y cobraban al contado y además financiaban.

¿Competencia desleal? No termino de ver donde está la deslealtad. Ofrecen un servicio más rápido y atienden las devoluciones sin preguntar. Dónde está la deslealtad? Me temo que nos nubla la rapidez con la que está evolucionando todo, pero la competencia desleal la resumen en :

Dumping de precios: vender a un precio inferior al coste final del producto.
Engaño: hacer creer a los compradores que el producto tiene un precio diferente al real.
Denigración: difundir información falsa sobre los productos de los competidores, o publicar comparativas no relevantes.
Confusión: buscar parecerse a un competidor para que el consumidor compre sus productos en vez de los del competidor.Nos podemos dar cuenta de esto si los productos son parecidos y los almacenes están cerca
Dependencia económica: exigir condiciones al proveedor cuando se le compra casi toda su producción. Dado que el proveedor depende de estas ventas para la existencia de la empresa, tendría que aceptarlas.
Desviación de la clientela y explotación de la reputación ajena son otros tipos de actos de competencia desleal.

No creo que hagan dumping. Las cosas que he comprado en amazon tienen un margen justito pero no es un dumping. Otra cosa es que compren en tal volumen que compren más barato, pero no veo que eso sea una práctica desleal.

Y mucho de lo que vende amazon es puro market place, donde cada uno va a vender porque quiere.


----------



## Forchetto (4 Ago 2017)

Otro ejemplo esta misma mañana. Mi suegro en el UK quedó tocado después de dos ictus y tiene movimiento muy limitado. Vive solo.

Nos comentó por teléfono que tiene dificultad en ir al WC y llegar antes de mearse encima.

Solución: Ir a Amazon UK, pedir desde aquí en Asturias un par de esas botellas de mear que usan en los hospitales, y dirigirlas a su dirección en UK. Las recibirá mañana por la mañana, garantizado...


----------



## PocoTú (23 Ago 2017)

Para los que luego dicen que el bigdata es una moda... Yo veo un futuro donde todp pasara por cosmoempresas como amazon o google...todo...seguros, tramites, servicios de profesionales, paletas, cerrajeros, todo... Cualquier cosa que se pueda gestionar online... Hasta en el mundo academico los veo. No va la cosa solo de ventas.


----------



## Mangosta (23 Ago 2017)

Depende de lo que vendas como ya se ha dicho. Yo si no fuesen productos artesanos o cosas muy concretas que haga a la gente decantarse ni loco abriría una tienda on-line

Un ejemplo: REAL FABRICA Española - nuestros productos de toda la vida

Subvencionada, pero es la idea ::

Saludos


----------



## PocoTú (23 Ago 2017)

Muy buen hilo. Da gusto.


----------



## NoRTH (23 Ago 2017)

los "IKEA vasco" LUFE parece que non dan a basto,

también es cierto que les han dado bombo en varios periodicos de tirada nacional


----------



## australopitecus (25 Ago 2017)

Mangosta dijo:


> Depende de lo que vendas como ya se ha dicho. Yo si no fuesen productos artesanos o cosas muy concretas que haga a la gente decantarse ni loco abriría una tienda on-line



Yo vendo productos artesanos en amazon. Evidentemente, mucha gente conoce amazon, tiene cuenta y siempre cae algo. PERO:

- comisiones excesivas (15%) que, por supuesto, cargas en el precio, con lo cual muchos de tus artículos alcanzan un precio que es imposible que funcione.

- devoluciones: ¿qué puta manía tiene la gente en amazon con comprar y "si no lo quiero, ya lo devolveré"? 

Amazon mete al cliente en la cabeza la rapidez de envío y la posibilidad de devolver si no está satisfecho. Ambas cosas van en contra de la producción artesanal. 
Siempre te ponen "artículo defectuoso" como causa de la devolución, aunque tú sepas que es perfecto. Y, aunque sea posible negarse, cabe la posibilidad de que te pongan una evaluación negativa y te jodan vivo (al ser artesanos tienes pocas ventas, un negativo es el fin). Por ahora, he tenido suerte y ninguno me ha puesto un negativo, pero no creo que dure demasiado.

Personalmente, no recomendaría vender artesanías allí. Yo imagino que una de estas me cascarán un par de negativos y a chapar.


----------



## barakas (25 Ago 2017)

Desde un ecommerce grande de productos para mascota, os puedo decir que amazon, ahora que recién se ha abierto en el mercado de mascotas (hasta este momento se colocaban artículos no alimenticios en secciones como jardinería y casa), se está llevando una parte de la cuota del mercado, pero sólo de clientes que compran un único producto como puede ser un pienso concreto.

Esta cifra por ahora es pequeña, pero puede aumentar al ser un mercado actual para ellos.
Los fabricantes empiezan a trabajar con ellos directamente, pero al final todo depende del tipo de compra. Si el cliente quiere solo el pienso, irá al sitio que lo tenga más barato con relación a la entrega (dependerá aquí las prioridades de cada cliente).
Pero si el cliente compra otros artículos, como juguetes, camas, toallitas, etc...aquí amazon prime no tiene tanta variedad, ya que ellos almacenan lo que tiene más salida/beneficio.

Y aunque hay una buena variedad de productos, si haces una compra mayor a 5 productos y cada uno viene de una tienda distinta, se hace incomodo tener que recibir paquetes por separado y contar con posibles trámites (garantías/devoluciones) en sitios distintos. Para ello, siempre que el precio no suponga una gran diferencia, es más cómodo adquirir todo en un mismo sitio.

En este sector en concreto, es como en alimentación, la gente tiende a comprar en un supermercado todo y no como antes que te ibas de la carnicería a la panadería y de ahí a la frutería, etc.

Imagino que amazon afectará más en compras concretas, pero parece que cada vez quiere abarcar más y eso supone cambiar estrategias o potenciar vías en las que ellos no pueden competir...y como no, centrar el marketing en ello.

Saludos


----------



## rafabogado (29 Ago 2017)

barakas dijo:


> Desde un ecommerce grande de productos para mascota, os puedo decir que amazon, ahora que recién se ha abierto en el mercado de mascotas (hasta este momento se colocaban artículos no alimenticios en secciones como jardinería y casa), se está llevando una parte de la cuota del mercado, pero sólo de clientes que compran un único producto como puede ser un pienso concreto.
> 
> Esta cifra por ahora es pequeña, pero puede aumentar al ser un mercado actual para ellos.
> Los fabricantes empiezan a trabajar con ellos directamente, pero al final todo depende del tipo de compra. Si el cliente quiere solo el pienso, irá al sitio que lo tenga más barato con relación a la entrega (dependerá aquí las prioridades de cada cliente).
> ...




¡ Tiendanimal temblando !


----------



## Mariana97 (2 Sep 2017)

Pues no creo que sea viable competir con Amazon, al menos que tengas la capacidad para crear algo así, pero que sea de manera local, con inventario y una red de distribución bastante eficaz para entregar un pedido en horas o algo así.

Lo que si puedes hacer es aprovechar la logísitica y el valor de la marca de Amazon, para vender cosas que no tiene Amazon localmente dentro de su plataforma.

Tienes que checar en su buscador para detectar los productos que llegan directamente de Amazon EE.UU y, si puedes, pues podrías convertirte en un vendedor de esos productos en tu país, solo usarías la plataforma para ofrecerlos, eso significa que no necesitarías invertir mucho en marketing, o bien, puedes montar una tienda directamente con productos de Amazon, están pululando en toda la red, y no necesitas nada, solo hacer buen trabajo de marketing online y ya, el inconveniente es que Amazon paga muy pocas comisiones, necesitas vender productos arriba de 500 Euros para ganar algo decente.


----------



## Lombroso (3 Sep 2017)

Llevo tiempo diciéndolo, en el futuro los únicos sectores en los que montar un negocio sea viable es la alimentación y los servicios. Hoy día cualquier persona a través de Amazon (entre otros) puede encontrar cualquier producto y tenerlo en su casa en 24 horas. ¿Cómo competir contra eso?


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Sep 2017)

Lombroso dijo:


> Llevo tiempo diciéndolo, en el futuro los únicos sectores en los que montar un negocio sea viable es la alimentación y los servicios. Hoy día cualquier persona a través de Amazon (entre otros) puede encontrar cualquier producto y tenerlo en su casa en 24 horas. ¿Cómo competir contra eso?



Dando un servicio personalizado. Las maquetas las compro en tienda física (o en la web de alguna), los artículos de coleccionismo igual.

Para el consumo de objetos en serie si, Amazon manda, pero lo que no es comprar lo que está de moda, hay mejores opciones.


----------



## perezvitola (9 Sep 2017)

Yo lo veo viable. El tema está en saber segmentar bien tu público. En Amazon la mayoría de productos compiten por precio. Si quieres participar en Amazon, tendrás quer unos precios muy competitivos y un copy que te haga destacar de la competencia. Si quieres buscarte la vida fuera, siempre puedes crear tu propio e-commerce por cuatro duros e invertir en promoción a través de Facebook. ¡Busca tu nicho!


----------



## luismarple (10 Sep 2017)

El secreto es el producto, siempre. Mira las putas camisetas, tazas, carteles y mierdas de Mr. Wonderful, qué puta gilipollez y no saben ya ni qué hacer con toda la pasta que están sacando.


----------



## azazel_iii (13 Sep 2017)

australopitecus dijo:


> Personalmente, no recomendaría vender artesanías allí. Yo imagino que una de estas me cascarán un par de negativos y a chapar.



Supongo que ya lo sabías, pero probablemente el mejor sitio para vender artesanía es Etsy. Es como un Ebay pero de cosas hechas artersanalmente.

.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 16:24 ----------




rafabogado dijo:


> ¡ Tiendanimal temblando !



Joder espero que no ::. Es de lo más profesional que he visto en mucho tiempo, desde que la conozco no he parado de comprarles. Son gente seria, la web es fácil de usar, intuitiva, etc. Rara avis.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 16:28 ----------




Lombroso dijo:


> Llevo tiempo diciéndolo, en el futuro los únicos sectores en los que montar un negocio sea viable es la alimentación y los servicios. Hoy día cualquier persona a través de Amazon (entre otros) puede encontrar cualquier producto y tenerlo en su casa en 24 horas. ¿Cómo competir contra eso?



Contra gigantes se lucha con agilidad y destreza. Es decir, buscando nichos de mercado para los que su mastodóntica maquinaria no está preparada (porque no tienen stock básicamente). 

Han de ser hobbies *muy* específicos y no generalistas. O gente que tenga producto propio y controle la producción, lo cual te permite el control de precios y que Amazon no te coma.


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Sep 2017)

El principal negocio de amazon es la distribucion, no la venta productos


----------

